# Christmas tree



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Look what topped out my Christmas tree-----Merry Christmas *to all PT members and the best NEW YEAR ahead Merry Christmas Guys----Swampbuck






*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all of you !!

I owe you a call Skip.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

One on the tree and one in the roaster, life is good.

All the best to you and family SB10 for Christmas and the up coming New Year.

As well as ALL the PT Members-- Merry Christmas & Happy New Year

Be Safe and Shoot Straight.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Git the shotgun out---were gonna have grouse for dinner.









Nice look'in bunch of mounts you got there Skip.

Ya all have a great Christmas and keep the snow shovels handy.

A Merry Christmas to all you guys & gals out there in Predatortalk land too.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

My thoughts too Cat !

Merry Christmas to you all !


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

MERRY CHRISTMAS to all.

Remember the military that will not be home for christmas .


----------



## Live2Hunt (Dec 12, 2010)

Now thats one Hick of a Christmas Tree! Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all who love this sport! And to those who dont, "Shoot" they dont know what their missing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

That 's a good tree topper SB. Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all of you out there.


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

I hear that will keep the bugs off the trees! Lol Have a great Christmas!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Is that one of the "two in the bush" SB?


----------

